# hide the source code



## Cyberslam (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi all,

I was wondering if its possible to hide or encrypt the source code of any HTML page. Let's say that i want to hide the source code of this page: http://www.virtualtours.ae/dba/dba1.html so no one can find out the source file location of the .mov file which is embeded on the page.

So is it possible?


----------



## gmcbee (Apr 22, 2008)

Cyberslam said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was wondering if its possible to hide or encrypt the source code of any HTML page. Let's say that i want to hide the source code of this page: http://www.virtualtours.ae/dba/dba1.html so no one can find out the source file location of the .mov file which is embeded on the page.
> 
> So is it possible?


Witness the same question from yesterday:
http://forums.techguy.org/web-design-development/706278-database-html.html

My newly found understanding is no, it's not possible to hide the HTML, if that's what
you mean.

BTW, "source code" is usually linked with libraries to form .OBJ files (objects), which
is/are then compiled into executables (EXEs or BINs, I guess. Been out of the loop for a
while, can you guess how long?  Can you say PDP-11? VMS? DCL?

Anyway, my understanding is that anything that is rendered as text by a browser is
by nature also subject to Bill's control keys. (cut-copy-paste-et. al.) Is that about the
long and short of it, Mudley and haswalt?

I've seen Javascript utils that tweak, but if your user can rummage Bill's menus long
enough to disable js, all is lost. All is for naught. Not. Knot! A ship! Were there any
penguins on the Titanic? No!

Pardon me, my steam powered train of effusia outruns my less than nimble fangers.

Nice forum. Groovy dudes and chicks here.


----------



## Mudley (Apr 7, 2008)

you can't hide the source code

but you may be able to call the .mov from a .swf to hide the mov location. but then the location of the swf will still be available

you could probably use some javascript to make finding the path to the .mov more difficult, but it'll still be findable in the source


----------



## Cyberslam (Apr 8, 2007)

okay since its not possible to hide the source code but then how can i make it difficult or impossible to find the location of .mov or .swf files in a page ?


----------



## gmcbee (Apr 22, 2008)

You can't! You can make it relatively inaccessible to novices, but a geek (or a bot written by a geek) can find anything anywhere.

Why do you need to hide the source location? Put the files in a domain with a 3rd party. Unless you're
linking to an external site or shoving copyrighted content.

Nobody will come over to your house for dinner if you do that.


----------



## Cyberslam (Apr 8, 2007)

Well, i don't care if geeks find it but i don't want every other person(novices) to find the location from my pages.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

I have deleted 2 rude & crude posts 

Keep it on topic, any more similar posts & YOU WILL be banned both of you


----------



## Cyberslam (Apr 8, 2007)

thats much better.. lets get back to the topic.. so anyone guys ?


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

you can encrypt the coding via a javascript encoding tool BUT the danger is that many antiviruses will detect & black acess to the site

you can try something like this but it isn't guaranteed to work for all vistors & might stop the movie working

http://scriptasylum.com/tutorials/encdec/encode-decode.html


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Be warned using the script tool linked at the bottom that page will make many antiviruses detect the page as possible virus & block access to it 

99% of encoded pages are pushing malware so be aware of taht aspect & consider if you really need to block the viewer finding the files


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Long story short, no is it not possible.

http://www.webdeveloper.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26841

Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Even if you could hide or scramble the code, you could just right click the movie and save it.


----------



## Cyberslam (Apr 8, 2007)

how come movies sites like SONY and sites like WWE are able to hide the source code or source location of the movies of their streaming video files?


----------



## aldernon2 (May 7, 2008)

they usually dont hide it. their videos are encoded into a flash player. They code the websites so everything is bunched up and give things elaborate names.

Anyone with basic knowledge is going to be able to not only view the files your supplying, but also download them. I use firefox. After watching your video, no matter how encrypted its still stored in the cache of my computer. A simple command to the browser like about:cache will bring up a listing of the cache, i can then extract the direct link to your media. (i duno maybe you could make the browser clear the cache? i could never get that to work)..

Basically from what I think your saying you just want to make it not worth while for a user to access your content's source. If i were you, i would just bunch up all of my code, make it messy and un-organized as hell...

Again tho, all someone has to do is search for a tag like .swf or .mov to find the source..

Good luck


----------



## TroyTime (Apr 7, 2008)

Cyberslam said:


> how come movies sites like SONY and sites like WWE are able to hide the source code or source location of the movies of their streaming video files?


keyword there is STREAMING

which means the browser doesn't download and cache the video file, instead, it loads the player, which then plays the file for your display


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

aldernon2 said:


> they usually dont hide it. their videos are encoded into a flash player. They code the websites so everything is bunched up and give things elaborate names.
> 
> Anyone with basic knowledge is going to be able to not only view the files your supplying, but also download them. I use firefox. After watching your video, no matter how encrypted its still stored in the cache of my computer. A simple command to the browser like about:cache will bring up a listing of the cache, i can then extract the direct link to your media. (i duno maybe you could make the browser clear the cache? i could never get that to work)..
> 
> ...


Indeed. 



TroyTime said:


> keyword there is STREAMING
> 
> which means the browser doesn't download and cache the video file, instead, it loads the player, which then plays the file for your display


However most flash video are not of the streaming type.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

You could stream the .mov file, which would make it much harder to download.


----------



## Cyberslam (Apr 8, 2007)

^ how would i do that ?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

I spent half an hour yesterday looking for a link to a tutorial I swear I saw on another forum, and now there is no trace of it throughout the whole Internet. Honestly, I have to say I don't know but I'm still looking.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Okay, I found what I was looking for. It talks about streaming MP3s, but I guess you could try applying the same technique to a MOV file. (Try using two MOV files - one as the pointer and one as the original source - instead of a M3U and a MP3.)

To be honest with you I've never done streaming before so I don't know if that would actually work or not, but you could try it.

Here's the link: http://helpdesk.bluehost.com/kb/index.php?x=&mod_id=2&id=113 

Anyone who knows about streaming care to give some input on this?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You can record streaming media......

If you don't want people to have something, never let it go through their speakers or be displayed on their screen, if it does, they can steal it.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Yes, but it's a lot harder than simply downloading something that isn't streaming.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Relatively harder, but still quite easy.


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Yeah, I know... 



ferrija1 said:


> If you don't want people to have something, never let it go through their speakers or be displayed on their screen, if it does, they can steal it.


 :up:


----------

